# enabling ftp on apache server



## prasadbhasme

I m a student.......plz any body can help me......

how to enable ftp on apache server (windows platform:4-dontkno).....

i m doing a project where a image file needs to be uploaded through
a web page..... a have designed webpages for the same.....
pages are kept in apache server....... its opening the pages but...
how to upload a file ..... i have got one perl script to do the same....
but i dont no how to make use of that.......

And one more thing .... how to enable ftp service on apache
:4-dontkno


----------



## ebackhus

There are many programs you can use. The easiest I've found was BulletProof FTP. You do have to pay for it but it's AWESOME.


----------



## Torazar

I would personally go with ProFTPD, which should run on a Windows platform (if I remember correctly). The setup instructions should be with the install package (just Google for it). Apache is the HTTPD service, so it will run independently. After the install of ProFTPD, there may be an Apache directive that needs to be set up (it has been a while), but all of that should be included in the directions.


----------



## Skie

Unless there's another project by the same name, ProFTPD does not work on Windows. And I would strongly recommend against using it. It's slower, larger and less secure then other FTP daemons. PureFTPD is recommended over ProFTPD. 

For Windows, you can use FileZilla Server or BulletProof FTP.


----------

